# Myrtle Beach Fishing



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello fellow fisherman, my wifes extended family as well as ours are headed to Myrtle Beach for the week of July 5th - July 11th. I find that i am only able to stand her family for short periods (bursts) of time. Can anyone recomend any Piers or Beach that I can Surf fish on or at? I'm not looking to target anything big, I just want to fish and hopefully catch a few. What type of baits are used down there, as well as bait shops?


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

There's no fish at Myrtle Beach. Sharks ate them all.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL, in that case then it will be great casting practice.:fishing:


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

haha...shrimp and double bottom rig will probably be your best bet if you just want to catch something. I've had pretty good success this time of year at GC pier, but that's just me. I hear those fish bites are working pretty good.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Any of the piers will work. Use fresh shrimp and fishbites bloodworms and you will catch many croaker, whiting, pinfish and if you lucky pompano or blackdrum. Maybe some spots too if they are running? Not sure as I don't fish for them. Cut up said small fish to try and catch some bigger fish.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Fish in the suds, there isn't much of anything good past the waves.


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

where yall staying steamer we r going the same time allways stay at apache pier campground I do well in june when we normally go on minnows


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Steamer,

This info should be helpful to you . . . Great website !!!
*
http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/south-carolina/springmaid-pier*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies.

Hotrodtek, we are staying at Landmark Resorts, we have eight rooms reserved, maybe we could meet up one day and fish?

ez2cdave, you are right this is a great site, I use it all the time up here in MD.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

One more question to where can I purchase a South Carolina fishing license?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Steamer said:


> One more question to where can I purchase a South Carolina fishing license?


Walmart or any bait and tackle


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Easy to buy the license online as well.

https://dnrlicensing.sc.gov/dnrlicensingsales/salescategories.aspx


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Busiest time of the year & the waters very warm. Hard to fish the surf way to crowded.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

headed down from the 6th -10th. I bring stuff for all kinds of fishing. Heavier stuff for King fishing, lighter for pan sized fish. My favorite is plugging and jigging for Spanish but that depends on water clarity. Worse case scenario I toss shrimp on a double hook leader and hope for something in the suds. Im staying at Piratesland but I typically fish springmaid.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

jb1edlover said:


> headed down from the 6th -10th. I bring stuff for all kinds of fishing. Heavier stuff for King fishing, lighter for pan sized fish. My favorite is plugging and jigging for Spanish but that depends on water clarity. Worse case scenario I toss shrimp on a double hook leader and hope for something in the suds. Im staying at Piratesland but I typically fish springmaid.


Costs $10 a day now to park at Springmaid if you don't get there early early.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, let me know if you fish the surf in front of the hotel. Will be staying there a few days around the 24th. Wondered how the surf is there. Haven't stayed there in a long time, but my brother in law is staying there and we thought we'd join them for a few days. Thanks.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

steelerfan said:


> Hey, let me know if you fish the surf in front of the hotel. Will be staying there a few days around the 24th. Wondered how the surf is there. Haven't stayed there in a long time, but my brother in law is staying there and we thought we'd join them for a few days. Thanks.


Are you talking about Springmaid?
Great structure if front of the hotel on the beach right now and lots of fleas in the area, but it is tourist season and the tourists are really bad this year.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I am staying there on the 23 for a week. At the Landmark. Did/have you fished the surf in front of the hotel? Please let me know how you do, if you fish in front of the hotel. Thanks.


----------

